
Mathematician Sir Michael Atiyah dies aged 89 - gjvc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-46850763
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885082)

